# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Αποχώρηση του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη από την ΝΑC Hellas!

## NAC Hellas

*ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΓΕΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ NAC -MONOΣ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ Ο Σ.ΤΑΙΗΛΟΡ - Η Τ.ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ*

Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους ολους τους αθλητες,παραγοντες και φιλαθλο κοινο οτι υπαρχουν αλλαγες στην ηγεσια της NAC.
 Εφαρμοσα την οδηγια της NAC INTERNATIONAL συμφωνα με την οποια μενω μονος στην θεση του οδηγου οσον αφορα το Ελληνικο παραρτημα της Ομοσπονδιας.
 Η Τ.Νομικου παραμενει στην Ομοσπονδια στην θεση της Επιτιμου Αντιπροεδρου και θα την πλαισιωσει μεγαλο ονομα απο τον χωρο μας,και το οποιο θα ανακοινωθει μολις συμπληρωθουν και καποιες αλλες θεσεις που θα δημιουργηθουν στο νεο Προεδρειο.
 Η Τ. Νομικου παραμενει,καθως ειναι συμφωνη και συμβατη με το οραμα μου καθως και της NAC INTERNATIONAL για την Ομοσπονδια μας.
 Ο Ν.Μαστροκωστοπουλος ειναι εκπτωτος απο το αξιωμα του και καθως ειναι ασυμβατος με το οραμα μας ,ειναι ξενο σωμα.
 Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω ολους ,οτι δεν υπαρχει καμμια αλλαγη στο προγραμμα μας και πρωτος στοχος ειναι διακρισεις στον προσεχη μεγαλο διεθνη αγωνα της Ομοσπονδιας μας,το Mr & Ms Universe στις 30 του τρεχοντος μηνα.
 Προσεχως θα υπαρχει ενημερωση για τα πλανα του νεου Προεδρειου και τα οποια ,αξιζει να αναφερθει,ειναι μεγαλοπηβολα.

 Ο Προεδρος της  NAC HELLAS.
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Muscleboss

κ. Ταίηλορ,

Ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή σας και τις δημοσιεύσεις στη σελίδα μας.

Ο Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος έκπτωτος από το αξίωμά του και ξένο σώμα;!! Ομολογώ ότι αιφνιδιάστηκα... ο Νίκος είναι καλός φίλος, πάντα με διάθεση προσφοράς και από όσο γνωρίζω έχει συμβάλει αρκετά στην NAC Hellas.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει χωρίς να θέλω να παρέμβω στα εσωτερικά της NAC θα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση γύρω από τα σχέδιά σας.


ΥΓ: Νίκο θα σε δείρω. Μια ζωή έκπτωτος...

----------


## NAC Hellas

> κ. Ταίηλορ,
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη συμμετοχή σας και τις δημοσιεύσεις στη σελίδα μας.
> 
> Ο Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος έκπτωτος από το αξίωμά του και ξένο σώμα;!! Ομολογώ ότι αιφνιδιάστηκα... ο Νίκος είναι καλός φίλος, πάντα με διάθεση προσφοράς και από όσο γνωρίζω έχει συμβάλει αρκετά στην NAC Hellas.
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει χωρίς να θέλω να παρέμβω στα εσωτερικά της NAC θα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση γύρω από τα σχέδιά σας.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Νίκο θα σε δείρω. Μια ζωή έκπτωτος...


 Παναγιωτη ,σ`ευχαριστω για το σχολιο σου το οποιο ειναι καλοδεχουμενο,καθως ειαι καλοπροαιρετο.
 Οπως ειπες και εσυ,δεν πρεπει να αναμιχτουμε στα εσωτερικα θεματα της Ομοσπονδιας,ειδικα οταν καποια οδηγια εχει προελθει απο το διεθνες Προεδρειο της NAC,οποτε ειναι λογικο και σωστο να μην επεκταθουμε περισσοτερο σε αυτο το θεμα.
 Προς απαντηση της ερωτησης σου,τα πλανα μας αμεσως μετα τον τελικο σχηματισμο της νεας διοικησης, ειναι να προχωρησουμε σε ερευνα για το ποσο ειναι εφικτη να υλοποιηθει προταση απο μεγαλη εταιρεια συμπληρωματων για διοργανωση Grand Prix στα προτυπα του προσφατου Elite Grand Prix.Η διοργανωση αυτη ,η οποια κατ`εμενα ειναι υλοποιησιμη,θα λαβει μερος τον προσεχη Μαιο και θα ειναι προκριματικος για το Παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα της Ομοσπονδιας μας.(το τιμημα του εισητηριου θα εναι πολυ λογικο-περιπου 12 ευρω.)
 Περιπου τον ιδιο καιρο θα διεξαχθει και ο πανελληνιος διαγωνισμος γα τον NAC Mr. & Ms Hellas 2014,ο οποιος και αυτος θα ειναι προκριματικος για τον ιδιο μεγαλο διεθνη αγωνα.
 Επισης συζητω με την Τουλα την περιπτωση διεξαγωγης διημερου σεμιναριου διατροφης και προπονησης  με μεγαλα ονοματα απο τον χωρο μας.
 Το σεμιναριο θα ειναι προτυπο διεξαγωγης παρομοιου event στην Ελλαδα και θα περιλαμβανει και απονομη διπλωματος.Θα θελαμε να διεξαχθει αυτο εφ`οσον ειναι εφικτο,στο διαστημα Φεβρουαριου-.Μαρτιου 2014.
  Αναμενω σχετικα σχολια και απο εσενα Παναγιωτη ,καθως και απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο ενδιαφερεται να σχολιασει κατι η να πει την γνωμη του. 

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS.
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ειμαι στην πολυ ευχαριστη θεση να ανακοινωσω οτι ο Μπαμπης ενωνει τις δυναμες του με τις δικες μου και της Τουλας με σκοπο να κανουμε την Ομοσπονδια προτυπο σε ολους τους τομεις.
 Συγκεκριμενα ο Μπαμπης θα κατεχει την θεση του Επιτιμου Αντιπροεδρου μαζι με την Τουλα.
 Ο μεγαλος πρωταθλητης συζητησε μαζι μας ,και ειδε οτι εχουμε ολη την καλη προθεση να παμε πολυ μπροστα.Ετσι,εφ`οσον ειδε οτι εχουμε κοινους σκοπους και οραμα  συμφωνησε να ενσωματωθει.
  Ηδη εχει κανονιστει διοικητικο συμβουλιο με σοβαροτατα θεματα συζητησης ,τα εξης.
  1) Οργανωση του μεγαλου Grand Prix του Μαιου στα προτυπα του Elite Grand Prix.
  2) Οργανωση του Πανελληνιου διαγωνισμου NAC Mr. & Ms. Hellas τον προσεχη Μαιο.
  3)Ετοιμασια της προσφορας μας μαζι με τον Στελλιο Κτιστακη για διοργανωση του Παγκοσμιου πρωταθληματος της NAC τον Μαιο του 2015 στην Κρητη.
 Ελπιζουμε οτι οι οπαδοι του αθληματος να αντιληφθουν οτι θελουμε να δουλεψουμε σκληρα για το καλο του αθληματος.

  Απο τον Προεδρο της NAC HELLAS.
  Σοφοκλη Ταιηλορ.

----------


## RAMBO

Ευχαριστα νεα  :03. Clap:

----------


## charchar

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συντελεστές για την αξιόλογη και σημαντικότατη προσπάθεια που συνεχώς καταβάλουν. Ονόματα μεγάλων πρωταθλητών σίγουρα θα βοηθήσουν την ομοσπονδία να πετύχει μεγαλύτερους στόχους, όπως διεθνείς αγώνες , μέσα από τη μεταλαμπάδευση των εμπειριών τους. 

Ιδιαίτερη μνεία πρέπει να γίνει στο Σοφοκλή που από την ανάληψη των ηνίων μέχρι σήμερα της NAC δεν έχει σταματήσει με τον δικό του υψηλό κώδικα ηθικής αλλά και ικανοτήτων του τις προσπάθειες να ξαναφέρει στο προσκήνιο του bb την ομοσπονδία. Πολλά πολλά μπράβο. 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ έχω να πω μόνο ''καλή δύναμη'' στους φίλους μου και χαίρομαι διπλά που τους βλέπω ενωμένους  :08. Toast:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Κατοπιν συζητησεων με τον αθλητη αποφασισθηκε η ενσωματωση του στο Δ.Σ της Ομοσπονδιας μας.
Ο Δ.Μαρινοπουλος απο δω και στο εξης θα διοργανωνει το GRAND PRIX ΑΙΓΙΟΥ το οποιο θα διοργανωνεται μια φορα ετησια.
Το Δ.Σ τωρα διαμορφωνεται ως εξης.
Β.Γαλανης,Π.Καρυδακης,Α.Κολυβας,Δ.Μαρινοπουλος,Δ.Σολωμος.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ως αναγνωριση της μεγαλης προσφορας του πρωταθλητη και ως τωρα μελος του Διοικητικου Συμβουλιου μας,αυτος προβιβαζεται σε Γραμματεα της NAC HELLAS και συνεπως γινεται μελος του Προεδρειου της.
 Διοικητικοι Συμβουλοι ειναι τωρα οι πρωταθλητες Ν.Αντωνοπουλος,Α.Κολυβας,Β.Γαλανης και  ο συνεργατης Σ.Αυγερινος.
 Σε λιγες μερες θα ανακοινωθει ενσωματωση στο Προεδρειο μας,πολυ μεγαλο ονομα του χωρου μας.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Η κατηγορια αυτη θα εδραιωθει στο προγραμμα αγωνων μας απο την προσεχη σαιζον κιολας.Τα κριτηρια που ισχυουν θα ειναι τα γνωστα που ισχυουν παντου.
 Πρεπει να αναφερθει οτι η κατηγορια αυτη δεν θα υπαρχει στους διεθνεις διαγωνισμους μας.
 Επισης υπαρχουν αλλαγες στις κατηγοριες Athletic και Body Athletic οι εξης
  Στις κατηγοριες Athletic αθλητες με υψος ως 170 εκ. Υψος-100 +2κιλα
 Αθλητες με υψος 171εκ ως 180 εκ. Υψος-100 +3 κιλα
 Αθλητες με υψος 181εκ και πανω. Υψος -100 +4κιλα.
 Στις κατηγοριες Body Athletic αθλητες με υψος ως 170 εκ. Υψος -100+6 κιλα
 Αθλητες με υψος 171εκ ως 180 εκ. Υψος -100 +7 κιλα
 Αθλητες με υος 181εκ και πανω. Υψος -100 +8κιλα
 Ειμαστε διαθεσιμοι για διευκρινηση οποιασδηποτε αποριας  που μπορει να προκυψει σχετικα με αυτες τις αλλαγες.

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

H NAC International εκδίδει το περιοδικό Posedown.



Μάλιστα στο περιοδικο του Ιανουαρίου,στα περιεχόμενα, εχει τα αποτελέσματα του NAC Universe 2013, με την συμμετοχή των Ελλήνων αθλητών
(Επισυνάπτεται σε μορφή Pdf.)

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ειμαστε στην δυσαρεστη θεση να ανακοινωσουμε την αποφαση αυτη για αγενη συμπεριφορα απεναντι στο προσωπο μου οπως και στην NAC HELLAS.
 H αθλητρια αυτη αποκλειεται ισοβια απο καθε διαγωνισμο μας ακομα και σαν θεατης και αφαιρουνται ο τιτλος Ms. Hellas Shape που κατεκτησε στον διαγωνισμο του Μαιου του 2014,το Κυπελλο που κατεκτησε στην κατηγορια Figure τον Νοεμβριο του 2014 και εχει γινει αιτηση και ενημερωση στην διεθνη NAC για αφαιρεση της 4ης θεσης που κατεκτησε σην κατηγορια Ms.Fitness στο Universe του 2014 καθως και αποκλεισμος της και απο εκει.
 Κανενας αθλητης δεν ειναι υπερανω ενος Συνδεσμου και ειδικα σε εναν Συνδεσμο σαν και εμας που ειναι γνωστο σε ολους ποσο δικαια και σωστα συμπεριφερεται σε ολους τους αθλητες.

  Αλλος αθλητης που ειχε αναλογη τυχη ειναι ο Αμαρι Νασερ για αλλους λογους.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NASSER

Καλό είναι να αναφέρεις όλους τους λόγους τόσο για τη Μπαλαμπάνη όσο και για τον Αμμάρι Νάσερ. Αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, θα το κάνω εγώ. 

Υ.Σ. Προσωπικά και να μην βλέπω καθόλου τους αγώνες υπό τη διεύθυνση του Σοσοκλή Ταίηλορ δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου. Η αντιμετώπιση του όμως, δείχνει πως χάσει έδαφος στους μέχρι τώρα αντιπαραθέσεις μας και αντιδράει με τον δικό του τρόπο.

----------


## charchar

Η ανακοίνωση δεν είναι σαφής και ασφαλώς περιμένουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα ! Ωστόσο είμαι της άποψης , χωρίς να γνωρίζω τους λόγους, ότι καμμία αφαίρεση τίτλου δεν μπορεί να αναιρέσει τις σκληρές προσπάθειες κανενός αθλητού! Ιδιαίτερα την αναδρομικότητα ισχύος της τιμωρίας δεν μπορώ να την κατανοήσω, όποιος κι αν ήταν ο λόγος μιας διένεξης! Καλό θα ήταν να μην μείνουμε με την απορία!

----------


## Nive

> Η ανακοίνωση δεν είναι σαφής και ασφαλώς περιμένουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα !* Ωστόσο είμαι της άποψης , χωρίς να γνωρίζω τους λόγους, ότι καμμία αφαίρεση τίτλου δεν μπορεί να αναιρέσει τις σκληρές προσπάθειες κανενός αθλητού! Ιδιαίτερα την αναδρομικότητα ισχύος της τιμωρίας δεν μπορώ να την κατανοήσω, όποιος κι αν ήταν ο λόγος μιας διένεξης*! Καλό θα ήταν να μην μείνουμε με την απορία!


Σωστός  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## madlen

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον πανω και το ν παραπανω!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους αθλητες και το φιλαθλο κοινο οτι νεος Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS ειναι ο ως τωρα Γραμματεας μας,ο Δημητρης ο Μαρινοπουλος.
 Κατοπιν προσωπικης μου θελησης να αποσυρθω απο αυτο το ποστο,ο Δημητρης ηθελε να συνεχισει την λειτουργια του Συνδεσμου.Ετσι εποικοινωνησα με τον διεθνη Προεδρο της NAC κον Harald Hoyler ωστε να μεταφερθει η Προεδρεια.
 Το αιτημα εγινε αποδεκτο και ετσι αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο μου μηνυμα σαν Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS.

 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια νέα σελίδα στο Ελληνικό bodybuilding και στον σύνδεσμο της NΑC HΕLLAS με αλλαγή σκυτάλης απο τον *Σοφοκλη Ταίηλορ* στον νέο πρόεδρο *Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο.* 
Ενας αθλητής , νέος σε ηλικία, 31 ετών, με όρεξη και όραμα να ανεβάσει την ποιότητα του Ελληνικού bodybuilding. 
Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας που είχε το Bodybuiding.gr με τον Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο μας ενημέρωσε ότι είναι ενθουσιασμένος από αυτή την εξέλιξη, προερχόμενος απο τον αγωνιστικό στίβο του bodybuilding, γνωρίζει τις απαιτήσεις των διοργανώσεων, τις ανάγκες των αθλητών και προτίθεται να προσφέρει τα μέγιστα, αρχής γενομένης από τον πρώτο αγώνα επί της προεδρίας του, το Κύπελλο της NAC που θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον Νοέμβριο στο Αίγιο. 
Οι αθλητές που θα πρωταγωνιστήσουν θα πάρουν πρόκριση για το Mr-Ms Universe της ΝΑC στις 24 Νοεμβρίου στο Αμβούργο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρειάζονται νέα πρόσωπα. Σωστή κίνηση, καλή επιτυχία στον Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο

----------


## Polyneikos

Θέλοντας να κάνω μια ιστορική αναδρομή, η NAC Hellas δημιουργήθηκε από την διεθνη διάσπαση της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 2007, όπου μέλη της που αποσύρθηκαν αποφάσισαν να δημιουργήσουν μια νέα ένωση, την NAC International.
O *Aλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος,* πήρε την εκπροσώπηση της ΝΑC στην Ελλάδα, διοργανώνοντας ως πρόεδρος για πρώτη φορά αγώνα τον *Μαϊο του 2007* το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΝΑC (για την ιστορία, Γενικός Νικητής ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης*), στενός συνεργάτης και ο *Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης* διοργανώνοντας Grand Prix στην Ρόδο το 2007 και το 2008. 
Νομίζω η μεγαλύτερη στιγμή της ΝΑC σε εκείνη την πρώτη περίοδο ήταν το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της NAC που διοργανώθηκε στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, τον Ιούνιο του 2008 με πάρα πολλές συμμετοχές. 
Με αυτο το προεδρείο εγιναν αγώνες μέχρι τον *Μάιο του 2009,* στην Κέρκυρα και στην Κρήτη και έκτοτε ατόνησε η ΝΑC.

Ο *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ* επανέφερε  την εκπροσώπηση της NAC Hellas και την ενεργοποίησε με αγώνες τον* Μάϊο του 2012,* μετά απο 3,5 χρόνια αδράνειας της NAC, με ένα προεδρείο με επίσης προέδρους τον *Νίκο Μαστροκωστόπουλο,* τωρινό πρόεδρο της IBFA Hellas και την αείμνηστη *Τούλα Νομικού*, ενώ από τον Νοέμβριο του 2013 παραμένει μόνος του πρόεδρος.
Δοκιμάστηκαν διάφροι τόποι διεξαγωγής, αν και νομίζω ότι το *Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας* και το *Δαϊς,* ήταν οι σημαντικότεροι και εκεί έγιναν οι πιο άρτιοι αγώνες.
Ο Σοφοκλής που έτρεξε στο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα την "δεύτερη φάση" της ΝΑC, έχοντας και εγω προσωπική επαφή μαζί του λόγω της ενημέρωσης που έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο Bodybuilding.gr, θεωρώ πως κρίνεται επιτυχημένος (αλάνθαστος δεν μπορεί να είναι κανένας).
Πάσχισε για την διεξαγωγή αγώνων με ιδανικές συνθήκες (αίθουσες, αποδυτήρια,φώτα) ενώ σταθεροποίησε την παρουσία αθλητών σε διεθνείς αποστολές, όπως τα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα και τα Universe. 
Αν και οι αθλητές παίζουν πάνω στην σκηνή, νομίζω δίκαια μπορούμε να πούμε πως ο Σοφοκλής ,με την βοήθεια των συνεργατών του, τους έδωσε την ευκαιρία να διεκδικήσουν πλασαρίσματα σε υψηλού επιπέδου αγώνες, όπως χαρακτηρίζονται οι αγώνες της ΝΑC International.
Προσωπική μου πεποίθηση είναι πως  η παρουσία του Σοφοκλη  μπορεί να χαρακτηριστει με υπερθετικό πρόσημο! :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλαγή σκυτάλης λοιπόν τον* Ιούνιο του 2018*, μετά απο 6 χρόνια, σε έναν νέο άνθρωπο , αθλητή , τον *Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο.*
Από τον αγώνα που παρακολουθήσαμε τον Μάϊο στο Αίγιο με διοργανωτή εκείνον υπό την αιγίδα της WABBA WORLD, έδειξε θετικά σημεία γραφής, με διάθεση εξέλιξης και ανοδικής πορείας στο επίπεδο των αγώνων.
Ήδη ανακοινώθηκε το Κύπελλο Ελλάδος της NAC Hellas στις 10 Νοεμβρίου στο Αίγιο.
Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν!

----------


## NAC GREECE

Ευχαριστω για την ανακοίνωση μου ως προεδρος το bodybuilding gr και εσενα προσωπικά Κώστα. Θα ηθελα να καλησπερίσω ολους τους φιλους του αθλήματος μας. Ευχαριστω τους αθλητές και φιλους για τα παρα πολλα μηνύματα και τις ευχές τους. Θα προσπαθήσω να φανώ αντάξιος των καθηκόντων μου και να εκπροσωπήσω το αθλημα μας. Εχω ενα όραμα και διάθεση να κανω αυτα που κατα καιρούς παραπονιόμαστε όλοι μας ως αθλητές,αρκετο καιρο τωρα αναζητούσαμε την αλλαγή,πλέον ειναι στην επιλογή των αθλητών να υποστηρίξουν την προσπάθεια αυτη.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Δελτίου Τύπου NAC International Hellas, εκ μέρους του προέδρου Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου: 




> Ειμαι στην ευχάριστη θεση να προχωρήσω σε ανακοίνωση του προεδρείου του συνδέσμου της NAC International Hellas.
> 
> 
> Πρόεδρος:Μαρινόπουλος Δημητρης 
> Αντιπρόεδρος:Γαλανης Βασιλης 
> Γραμματέας:Χασούρας Γιάννης 
> Επιλαχόντες:1) Μοιντινης Βασιλης 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέο διοικητικό μέλος στην οικογένεια της Nac Hellas ο Γιαννης Λεωδης ,υποστηρικτής της Nac Hellas και με μεγάλες διακρίσεις σε διεθνείς αγώνες, ανακοινώθηκε σήμερα από τον πρόεδρο της NAC Hellas, Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Δημήτρης Μαρινόπουλος ανακοίνωσε την προσθήκη του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη στην NAC Hellas!





> Το τέλος του έτους μας βρίσκει με μια μεγάλη προσθήκη στην οικογένεια της NAC HELLAS.
> Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσω τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη  ως νέο μέλος του συμβουλίου μας.
> Γνωστός σε όλους μας,μοναδικος με βαρύ και τεκμηριωμένο λόγο.
> Προσωπικά τον θαυμάζω για την ποιότητα του ως αθλητή μα περισσότερο ως ανθρωπο.Πρωτοπόρος από έφηβος στο χώρο του παγκόσμιου bodybuilding με σπουδαίες νίκες,πρωταγωνίστησε σαν επαγγελματίας αθλητής.Τιμη που είναι μαζί μας.

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυνατή μεταγραφή για τη NAC!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η NAC Hellas, την Κυριακή, 27 Ιανουαρίου, έκοψε την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα ενώ παράλληλα έκανε εκλογές.
Το νέο προεδρείο συντίθεται ως εξής:

Μαρινόπουλος Δημητρης : Πρόεδρος 
Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης : Αντιπρόεδρος
Χασούρας Γιάννη : Γραμματέας
Μοϊντίνης Βασίλης : Μέλος
Λεώδης Γιάννης : Μέλος

Το προεδρείο της ΝΑC Hellas εύχεται σε όλους τους αθλητές και φίλους του αθλήματος καλή χρονιά και δίνει το έναυσμα των εργασιών για το Πρωτάθλημα της ΝΑC Hellas, το Σάββατο στις 11 Μαϊου, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημαντική προσθήκη στο δυναμικό της NAC Hellas: Ο Γιάννης Μάγκος και ο Θανάσης Υφαντόπουλος προστέθηκαν ως νέα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της  NAC Hellas !

----------


## NASSER

Η NAC πραγματικά έχει δυναμώσει με την προσθήκη ανθρώπων που αγαπάνε και είναι ικανά να προσφέρουν στο άθλημα. Επόμενο βήμα είναι να δυναμώσει αριθμητικά στη συμμετοχή ενεργός αθλητών και αυτό δεν είναι μακρυά.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου της NAC Hellas, που ανακοινώθηκε μέσω του προέδρου , Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου*

Παρακολουθώντας το τελευταίο διάστημα κάποιες δηλώσεις-κινήσεις στο χώρο του ελληνικού bodybuilding θα ήθελα και εγώ να πω δυο πράγματα από την θέση μου ως αναγνωρισμενος πρόεδρος της NAC Hellas.
Διαγωνισμούς διοργανώνουν η NAC η IFBB η WABBA η NABBA και η INBA στη χώρα μας σύνδεσμοι με πολλα χρόνια ιστορίας και πολυ προσπάθεια από αυτούς που τις αντιπροσωπεύουν.


Αρχικά θα ήθελα να πω ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ πραγματικά για τους κωλοτούμπες του χώρου μας με μηδενικό χαρακτήρα που προσπαθούν να πιαστούν από κάπου,με το μόνο αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν κακό στο χώρο.
Προτείνω λοιπον αρχικά να αποβάλουμε όλοι εμείς που είμαστε επικεφαλείς αυτούς τους τοξικούς για τον χώρο ανθρώπους.


Ύστερα θα ήθελα να σταθώ στην πραγματικά μεγάλη ιστορία που έχει το ελληνικό bodybuilding,μια ιστορία που ο κάθε σύνδεσμος έχει βάλει το δικό λιθαράκι έχοντας μια θεσμική θέση. Γνώμη μου αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΙΑΣ που υπήρχε στο χώρο μας,πράγμα που αυτη την στιγμή ΔΙΑΚΥΒΕΥΕΤΑΙ .Στοχος λοιπον όλων εμάς που είμαστε στο τιμόνι είναι η ένωση των διαγωνιζομένων αλλά με ελευθερία επιλογής για το που θα διαγωνιστεί κανείς η όχι. Αντίθετα επειδή μου αρέσει ο καλός ανταγωνισμός ανεβάζοντας ο κάθε σύνδεσμος τον πήχυ με τις παροχές σίγουρα θα φέρει εξέλιξη στο χώρο μας.
Η ΒΙΑ φέρνει ΒΙΑ και σίγουρα μόνο ΚΑΚΟ.
Σύντομα θα ανακοινωθεί η ημερομηνία του διαγωνισμού μας.


*Με εκτίμηση ο πρόεδρος της NAC HELLAS*

*Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Aπόλυτα κατανοητός ο προβληματισμός του Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου με βάση τα νέα και εξελίξεις τελευταία στον χώρο μας και σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις πάντα έλεγα και λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα αλλα λύσεις και μόνο λύσεις , προβλήματα είναι μόνο όσα αφορούν την υγεία !
Πάντα απεχθανόμουν  τις βίαιες λύσεις που σε απορροφούν πολύτιμο χρόνο και σκέψη στο μυαλό, αντι για κάτι ευχάριστο και επικοδομητικό  και επίσης ένα άλλο σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι το γεγονός οτι αν όχι όλοι αλλα οι περισσότεροι αθλητες έχουν περάσει αγωνιστικά απο πάνω απο 1-2 ομοσπονδίες η όπως και να τις κατονομάσουμε και σίγουρα πολλοι έχουν και ένα συναισθηματικό δέσιμο που το θεωρώ λογικό 
Όταν υπάρχει θέληση και με διάλογο σε κοινό τραπέζι βρίσκεται λύση , αν δεν βρεθεί τότε δεν σταματάει εκεί αλλα ανανεώνεται ο  διάλογος έως ότου βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή 
Δεν θα τα έγραφα αυτα αν δεν ήξερα τι λέω και δεν έχω βιώσει καταστάσεις!
Κάποιες λύσεις είχαν βρεθεί στα δικαστήρια και ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικές απο αυτες που θα φανταζόταν ο καθένας και ανατρεπτικές !
Αυτα είναι γεγονότα που δεν χωρούν αμφισβήτησης και άσχετα αν τα λέω η όχι απλα έχουν γίνει

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΝΑC HELLAS 28-08-2020

*


> Ανακοίνωση: 
> *Ως αντιπρόεδρος της NAC International Hellas* εκ μέρους του διοικητικού συμβουλίου και του προέδρου Κ.Δημητρη Μαρινόπουλου, ανακοινώνουμε στους φίλους του αθλήματος της σωματικής διάπλασης τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> Στο πλαίσιο της περιόδου που διανύουμε και με την αβεβαιότητα που προκύπτει από την εξέλιξη της νόσου του Covid-19 και με δεδομένο το ενδιαφέρον μας για την υγεία και την ασφάλεια των διαγωνιζομένων και θεατών, ανακοινώνουμε:
> 
> Αναστολή των προγραμματισμένων μας εκδηλώσεων για την προσεχή διαγωνιστική περίοδο του φθινοπώρου. Ως υπεύθυνος φορέας θεωρούμε αυτονόητη την ευθυγράμμιση μας με τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς και οδηγίες των διεθνών φορέων και αρμόδιων αρχών.
> 
> Η ακεραιότητα της υγείας των διαγωνιζομένων και θεατών που μας τιμούν με τη συμμετοχή και παρουσία τους σε κάθε μας διοργάνωση είναι για εμάς ζήτημα υψίστης σημασίας.
> 
> ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οριστικη αναστολη; Η αναλογα πως θα πανε τα πραγματα; ...με τον covid ;
Που ολοι ευχομαστε να τελειωσει με τον καλυτερο δυνατον τροπο αυτη η ιστορια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο το αναφέρει: 

_Αναστολή των προγραμματισμένων μας εκδηλώσεων για την προσεχή διαγωνιστική περίοδο του φθινοπώρου.


_Όπως όλα δείχνουν, μεχρι τέλη του έτους , τα πράγματα θα είναι θολά. Αν κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει προετοιμασία για μέσα Νοεμβρίου, πρέπει να ξεκινήσει *TΩΡΑ*. 
Επίσης: Με τι συνθηκες θα σφήσουν τους διοργανωτές : Με πόσους θεατές πλαφόν, με τι συνθήκες κτλ.. Μεγάλο το ρίσκο της διοργάνωσης, χωρίς να ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει. Την κρίνω ορθή την απόφαση της ΝΑC
_

_

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ ...ναι για την περιοδο του Φθινοπωρου εννοουσα Κωστα.
Αρα ..αυτο λεω.. αν ειναι τελεσιδικη η αναστολη κ οπως λες "αν καποιος θελει να κατεβει σε αγωνα τον Νοεμβριο ,πρεπει να ξεκινησει προετοιμασια τωρα" ...να κοιταξει αλλη ομοσπονδια;   Η εχει ανακοινωθει κατι αντιστοιχο κ απ τις αλλες κ μου διαφευγει;
Συμφωνω ,ειναι κατανοητο κ απολυτα δικαιολογημενη η ανησυχια των διοργανωτων με την υπαρχουσα κατασταση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δύσκολες αποφάσεις σε μια αβέβαιη κατάσταση που κανείς δεν μπορει να προγραμματίσει τίποτε με σιγουρια ! όλη αυτη η κατάσταση με τον ιο απο κάπου μπάζει , αλλα δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και διαφορετικα , εδω καθε μέρα αν είναι δυνατόν μετρανε τα κρούσματα σαν κουκιά , λές και όποιος έχει τον ιο είναι έτοιμος για μεταγραφή στον άλλο κόσμο !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αποχώρηση του Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη από την ΝΑC Hellas*


Ανακοίνωση.
Αγαπητοί φίλοι της σωματικής διάπλασης,
θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω για την αποχώρηση από τη θέση μου στη διοίκηση της NAC International Hellas,για προσωπικούς λόγους.
Ευχαριστώ το διοικητικό συμβούλιο και ειδικά τον πρόεδρο κ.Μαρινοπουλο για τη συνεργασία και τη δυνατότητα που μου έδωσε να συνδράμω με τις ελάχιστες δυνάμεις μου το χώρο από τη θέση που μου ανατέθηκε.
Με εκτίμηση,
Καραμανλακης Μανώλης.

----------

